# 1961 Jaguar and a bit of a story to go with it.



## drglinski (Apr 23, 2022)

Most of you know my Schwinn history.  For those of you that don't, I'll repeat part of it.  I grew up with Schwinn bikes but never had one outside of a 20" Campus green Typhoon that us 4 kids learned on.  Dad had his 10 speed 74 LeTour that he bought after college that was always present.  Fast forward to 2007 when I graduated college I started cycling as a hobby; I found a decent 10 speed a thrift shop that I got into riding (I was tired of cheap Kmart mountain bikes).  That served me OK until Dad told me about an estate auction where they were selling what turned out to be a 79 World Sport.  I learned more about Schwinn bikes and remembered the bikes that were in the barn at my grandparents farm (on my dads side).  Dad told me about his Typhoon that he had in college and I told him I was going to get it.  "Why?" 'To ride it.'  I got a perplexed look but he said OK.  From the day I brought it home I fell in love with Middleweight bikes.  

I found a bike forum shortly after and discovered Schwinndemoniums photo of his 1961 Jaguar. 







 I asked him if he'd ever be interested in selling it to keep me in mind. I jokingly asked him on and off for the past 12ish years where my bike was, thinking there might be a chance someday, but wasn't too optimistic.  The call finally came last December (of 2021) that Jim was willing to part with it.  We set a date for the week of Easter 2022 for a road trip to the Lancaster PA area as he would not ship. (I didn't want the bike to be shipped either.)  

After a very long winter, my wife, daughter and I loaded up a rental mini van and set off from SE MI to PA for an 8 hour 500 mile trip.  Traveling through northern Ohio turned out to be the biggest challenge: it snowed and caused black ice throughout the majority of the state.  In April, go figure.  I dropped my wife and daughter off at our rental home for a week (we decided to make a week trip out of it) and set off for Jim's home. We did some story telling, some history chatting, and traded some cash for a bike I had been hoping to make my own for more than a decade. It was great to meet Jim and Phil; Jim knows just about everything Mark IV Jaguar.  I felt privileged to continue his legacy of caring for his red Jaguar.  

-at our rental house in PA-



















My family spent some time exploring the area traveling to Hershey and Strasburg for a day before needing to travel back home yesterday.  I was glad that we had rented the mini van as the Jaguar rode comfortably upright out of the elements in the center of said vehicle. No bad weather on the way home this time thankfully.  We all had a great time exploring the eastern PA area for a few days and had a great piece of history to take from it.  

-at home in my basement-





More to come!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2022)

Well congratulations Dan! Looks like the long wait was well worth it. What a pristine example.  👍


----------



## drglinski (Apr 24, 2022)

Yesterday it was 80 (too hot!!) and it gave me a good chance to give it a go over and see what it needs if anything. 





Up first: Fantastik on the grips. 









I wish they would be color matched like the later middleweights but I suppose they match the whitewall wheels that way.

Up next: a new chrome chain and some light driveline cleaning.









Changed out the valve caps.



















It rides pretty good.  Wheels are nice and true.  I'll need to do a full lubrication of it sooner than later(two speed brakes squeal like a semi truck) if I want to keep riding it regularly, but for now, I like it. The crash rail seat looks sweet but MAN is it an ass hatchet!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 24, 2022)

drglinski said:


> Yesterday it was 80 (too hot!!) and it gave me a good chance to give it a go over and see what it needs if anything.
> 
> View attachment 1613670
> 
> ...



Great post and awesome bike. Those seats are sweet looking but yes at time they can be a butt buster. No one would ever blame you for a seat change. Gotta be comfortable. I would suggest a Persons diamond cruiser seat  a more then acceptable replacement and you can keep the original a put it back on any time you like.


----------



## drglinski (Apr 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Great post and awesome bike. Those seats are sweet looking but yes at time they can be a butt buster. No one would ever blame you for a seat change. Gotta be comfortable. I would suggest a Persons diamond cruiser seat  a more then acceptable replacement and you can keep the original a put it back on any time you like.





I'm thinking of another seat post with a red S mesinger from a lightweight (with the continual springs under it) vs the metal pan seats.  That way I can have a softer saddle while riding yet still look somewhat period correct and keep the ass hatchet for shows.  I'm hoping I can find a decent one at Monroe this weekend but experience has told me the red ones are somewhat difficult to find.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2022)

I actually like those deluxe Mesinger seats. Guess sitting on wood bar stools all these years has softened/toned my butt bones.  😜


----------



## drglinski (Apr 27, 2022)

The weather has since turned lousy (again, darn Canadian air) and it's only been in the high 30s the last few days.   No bikes outside so here's a random photo because why not of it indoors.


----------



## drglinski (May 2, 2022)

Took it to Monroe to show under best unrestored category.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 12, 2022)

Hey man, its a cool bike and it is yours. Put a set of color mached grips on it and put the white ones with the original seat for showing it.
The bike will look like it should and the white grips will have less wear and tear.


----------



## drglinski (May 15, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Hey man, its a cool bike and it is yours. Put a set of color mached grips on it and put the white ones with the original seat for showing it.
> The bike will look like it should and the white grips will have less wear and tear.



I thought about it, but this bike has been a factory purist for years, and I think I'm going to keep it that way (at least for now).  I have other bikes I have slightly customized for my liking and I kind of want one that is what would have been available to purchase off a Schwinn dealers floor.  I'm not even that big on white walls but plan to keep them on this one.  I think I have modified it to the extent that I'm going to with the flag valve caps and chrome chain. 

thanks for the suggestions and the reply.


----------



## drglinski (May 17, 2022)

It's been too long since I've done anything with this bike (life gets in the way) and I've been riding others....but I want to get out on this one again.  It needs a bit of mechanical help before I can so I started digging into it today after work.  

First up, front axle rebuild. 












Once that was done, I started on the bottom bracket.  No wonder it was extremely squeaky.











Nice to see the crank is dated the same year as the frame which means it's very likely it's original to the bike.


Updates to come.  Thanks


----------



## phantom (May 17, 2022)

Is that the one you took to Monroe?


----------



## drglinski (May 18, 2022)

phantom said:


> Is that the one you took to Monroe?



Yep.  I got it the week before and didn't have time to make it mechanically correct before I showed it. I want to get it out to ride it so it needed some help.


----------



## drglinski (May 19, 2022)

Bottom bracket cleaned, greased, back in place and adjusted.



Started cleaning the rear hub 





Took the tire off to prevent grease from getting on the whitewall tire and found the original rim strip from 61.






Yummy


----------



## drglinski (May 21, 2022)

Got it all buttoned back up today and took it for a short ride.  I can actually hear the tank whisting in the wind and not just the bottom bracket squeaking.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 3, 2022)

I am so glad that "Ol Red" went to a guy is is just as nutz about it as I was. Now I can go croak in peace! LoL

Jim.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 3, 2022)

Never paid much attention to middle weights but that bike is an exception..


----------



## OptimusJay (Jun 4, 2022)

Jim's love and dedication to his bikes was always notable to me, and back on the old forum he was super encouraging and knowledgeable to a newbie like me at the time.  Jim, I know that was a tough one to sell but I'm stoked its in good hands.  Good work on the clean up of the mechanicals drglinski!  looks great.
Jay


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 4, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Never paid much attention to middle weights but that bike is an exception..



Your missing out.


----------



## drglinski (Jun 4, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words guys.   I've learned a lot about higher end middleweights from Jim through this process. I really enjoy having it.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you, Dan and Jay...


----------



## drglinski (Jul 26, 2022)

A small update on this thread, but unfortunately I forgot to snap some photos...

I don't ride this much but it does get out from time to time.  I was on a 10 miler and it developed a clunk from the bottom bracket.  I immediately thought the adjustment cone was out of spec but the crank didn't have any side to side play.  I thought it could be coming from the rear hub but had my doubts.  Only other thing to check was the inner race that is on the chain guard.  Pulled the bottom bracket apart and put the whole thing in a vise- sure enough I got 1/4 turn on that inner race tighter.  Put it all back together and its quiet again.


----------



## drglinski (Oct 29, 2022)

Last Sunday was my birthday and I thought I'd get it out for some short riding.   It was 70 in MI in late October which is unusual.  Enjoy the photos.


----------



## Tim s (Oct 30, 2022)

Looks beautiful! Tim


----------



## drglinski (Oct 30, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Looks beautiful! Tim



Thanks


----------

